# Servo Controllers



## veegates (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I am new here and happy to have found this site.
I have been searching on this site for a while and cannot find an answer to a question. I build and restore mechanical automata for a living. I have always had a fascination with electronic controllers. My question is... I understand the Scary terry servo controllers operate form audio signals. I was told the Scary Terry controllers will only operate one servo. There seem to be 100's of controllers out there. What I need to know, can anyone recommend a controller that will operate 4 servos? The second part to that question is...when you program it on your computer, how does it store the program? Do you use a memory stick, or do the controllers have memory capability? You surely do not need your computer hooked up at all times. I hope my ramblings make sense. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I am preparing to take the plunge in this area too. I have decided to go the DMX route. 
This ties the servo controller to the PC for the show but, it also allows a single time base and audio track for the entire show too... DMX allows control of lighting and foggers etc.
I haven't ordered it yet but the Medusa DMX board from Ohmmygadgets.com is my plan. It will run 8 servos, 8 PWM LED dimmers and 8 digital on /off channels as well for solenoids etc. 

I have seen threads on the forum regarding the MicroMaestro controller which can be programmed for stand alone use or slave to a PC...


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used the Lynxmotion SSC-32 with great success. This board will run up to 32 servos. Note that it is not a stand-alone controller. I ran 5 servos on it. It needs to be connected to a host computer or microcontroller that will send it commands over the serial port. I monkeyed around with it a little bit and sent it commands from a C# program before deciding on just using Berkshire's VSA software, which has built-in support for this board.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I should also point out that an Arduino will run at least 4 servos provided that you have a good power supply with enough amps. There is an easy-to-use servo.h library that comes with the Arduino IDE. I've played around with it a little and ran 3 servos with it. It's pretty easy to make a custom cable that would plug directly into the Arduino's digital I/O headers and have plugs on the other end for the servos. It would cost you about $22-25 for an Arduino UNO R3 and maybe $5-10 for the parts to make the servo connections. Or you could just cut up some copper wire and shove them in the headers on the Arduino and solder the other ends to the servos. I'd recommend being able to disconnect the servos though because they can and do fail, especially if you are using a lot of torque. Hmm, I wonder how I know that?


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, and there are multiple servo "shield" boards that you can purchase that plug directly into an Arduino giving you standard servo connections. Just google to find them. I found one in 2.5 seconds that is $7.99:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sensor-Shie...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=180893603802&ps=54


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I haven't ordered it yet but the Medusa DMX board from Ohmmygadgets.com is my plan. It will run 8 servos, 8 PWM LED dimmers and 8 digital on /off channels as well for solenoids etc.


I highly recommend the Medusa DMX board. Great product! I used two in my Mr. Bones and the Gourditos prop two years ago 




Been out of the Halloween scene for a year due to moving across the country, but am easing back into it this year...

HalloweenJared


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*looking for sevo & control*

I have an owl decoy that will be in my monster mud spooky tree this year. He has led eyes & I would love his head to move back & forth. All I need is a single servo & a programed controler to turn it's head 45 degrees & back, on a 5 to 10 second delay. The problem is I am completely ignorant to board making & programing. Any advise? Does anyone sell a simple programed controler & small servo? Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Sofaman said:


> I have an owl decoy that will be in my monster mud spooky tree this year. He has led eyes & I would love his head to move back & forth. All I need is a single servo & a programed controler to turn it's head 45 degrees & back, on a 5 to 10 second delay. The problem is I am completely ignorant to board making & programing. Any advise? Does anyone sell a simple programed controler & small servo? Thanks!


You can use a Picaxe microcontroller to do this. Here's an example of one of mine - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25364


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Pololu makes some nice little servo controllers. I bought a Mini Maestro 12 channel controller a few years ago. I haven't used it in anything yet, I'm much more into arduino. But I did hook up a few servos and play around with it. It has a very easy to use animation program and it stores the program on the board, so it doesn't need to be hooked up to a computer to playback. If I make a prop that uses multiple servos, I'll definitely use this over the arduino, just for the ease of programming because you can see what you're doing as you program it. (They're pretty tiny as well.)


----------

